# Tree work



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

If anyone is needing any trees removed or worked on let me know I've climbed for ten years now and can take care of anything you need help with very reasonably priced. Feel free to call me 850-530-2225 Brandon


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

B-Rod said:


> If anyone is needing any trees removed or worked on let me know I've climbed for ten years now and can take care of anything you need help with very reasonably priced. Feel free to call me 850-530-2225 Brandon


Yes! Will call you today if you're willing and able to come to Ft Walton Beach? Everybody I call either doesn't show up or call back but that's modus operundi around here.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Don't use eager beaver !!!!!!!!


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Do you have insurance/bonded? I have a big oak tree that needs to be trimmed back off the roof . Interested?


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

polar21 said:


> Do you have insurance/bonded? I have a big oak tree that needs to be trimmed back off the roof . Interested?


Me too! I have two I have wanted out for a while now, but they are hanging over the house. Insurance would be a must, but I have work for you.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Timeflies,
Have you gotten any quotes to have them removed? I need to call around next week and start to get some estimates...


----------



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

I haven't been insured in some time I was working under someone but I guess I'm gonna go spend the money and get insurance again.


----------



## Bravo55 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Tree Cut Down*

I Just purchased property on Bayou Grande and I would like a Tall pine tree cut down on a Vacant lot !! Call me at 337-304-6945 if possible 

Thanks


----------



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the calls and work it's nice to be busy working instead of looking for work thanks pff


----------



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

I've been busy for a while but I'll be available from Tuesday until Christmas if anyone needs some trees taken care of I could use the extra cash for Christmas. Thanks Brandon


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Where u at Brandon, and would ya go to Crestview???


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I got one that needs water 2 times a week!!!! Lol jk Brother


----------



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

Pm sent Jason


----------

